# Wie sinnvoll sind Cleaner,- und Optimierungs-Tools? Eure Meinung.



## Explosiv (30. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte mal von euch wissen, was ihr von Säuberungs-Tools und System-Optimierern ala CCleaner, Win-Optimizer, Wise Registry-Cleaner usw. haltet. Ich glaube sogar PCGH hatte mal etwas darüber berichtet, allerdings kann ich nichts dazu finden. Ist es eurer Meinung nach sinnvoll die Säuberung der Registry blind einem Tool anzuvertrauen? 

Läuft Windows mit, oder ohne solch "Optimierung" oder dergleichen besser? Die Fragen werfen sich immer wieder auf, nicht nur in diesem Forum. Ich nutze Windows 8 x64 Pro, gerade bei einem neuen Betriebssystem bin ich immer etwas vorsichtiger. 


MfG


----------



## Dennisth (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

also meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach sind solche Tools nur mit Windows XP sinnvoll. Ab Windows 7 nutze ich sowas garnicht weil das System das alles schon selber macht 

Diese tollen Regestry-Cleaner können dir sogar bei Windows 7 das System zerschießen.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Januar 2013)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Diese tollen Regestry-Cleaner können dir sogar bei Windows 7 das System zerschießen.


 

Also erstmal Danke . Ich habe bei Windows 7 x64 sowohl CCleaner und andere Tools genutzt, ja schon fast täglich. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, das mein System besser lief und hatte keine Probleme. Das kann allerdings auch eine Täuschung sein, wenn man mit Erfolgserlebnissen ala "180 Fehler behoben" belohnt wird. Daher würde ich auch gerne Wissen, inwiefern Windows das selbst regelt oder ob es überhaupt spürbare Vor/Nachteile gibt.

MfG


----------



## Dennisth (30. Januar 2013)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Daher würde ich auch gerne Wissen, inwiefern Windows das selbst regelt oder ob es überhaupt spürbare Vor/Nachteile gibt.


 
Nun Windows 7 hat z. B. die automatische Defragmentierung und was die Regestry angeht nun... Ich habe mal meine Registry exportiert. Das System ist seit dem RTM-Release von MSDNAA in Benutzung und es hat sehr viele Programm-Installationen usw. mitgemacht. Es wurde aber noch nie ein Registry-Cleaner genutzt. Die Registry ist momentan 338 MB groß und wenn ich mir den Windows Start ansehe, glaube ich nicht daran, dass er die gesamte Registry einließt wie es noch zu Windows XP der Fall war. 

Das was Windows am meisten schadet sind fehlerhafte Treiber / Dienste (hallo Creative) und gefühlte 100 Autostartprogramme.

Die meisten "Probleme" mit langsamen PCs sind fast immer:
- Zu viele Prozesse sind gleichzeitig aktiv
- Zuviel "Müll" im Autostart
- bei XP: Zuviele fehlerhafte Registryeinträge
- veraltete Treiber / fehlerhafte Treiber
- Toolbars....

Allg. finde ich das Windows 7 einfach wartungsärmer ist als XP, was ja auch am alter von XP liegt.


----------



## Hideout (30. Januar 2013)

CCleaner installiert nebenbei so viel Müll das es eher kontraproduktiv ist, der ganze Mist ist nur schwer wieder zu entfernen und man ärgert sich herum.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Januar 2013)

Kommt immer darauf an, von wem du den Installer beziehst. Aber du hast Recht, es ist schon ganz schön nervig, allerdings zu beheben. Macht aber die eigentliche Software total unattraktiv, obwohl sie was taugt. 

@Dennisth 

Im Grunde hast Du Recht, Win 7 und 8 sind Wartungsärmer. Was bringt das reinigen und aufräumen der Registry , ich meine wozu dann säubern? Durch das Defragmentieren hatte ich zumindest noch keinen Vorteil bemerkt.

MfG


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2013)

> CCleaner installiert nebenbei so viel Müll das es eher kontraproduktiv ist, der ganze Mist ist nur schwer wieder zu entfernen und man ärgert sich herum.


Bei der Installation die unerwünschte Software nicht mitinstallieren. Die Auswahl hat man dort und dann kommt auch nur der CCleaner drauf.
Die Jungs leben nunmal davon


----------



## Coldhardt (30. Januar 2013)

Hmm, ich hab mal wo gelesen, dass durch das reinigen der Registry von solchen Programmen nur wenige KB gelöscht werden, es also (fast) gar nichts bringt.


----------



## Wortakrobat (30. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab mal wo gelesen, dass durch das reinigen der Registry von solchen Programmen nur wenige KB gelöscht werden, es also (fast) gar nichts bringt.


 


Es ist zwar korrekt das nur wenige kb gelöscht werden, aber dennoch ist eine "saubere" Registry immer von Vorteil, da darauf Windows aufgebaut ist, wenn man es so bezeichnen mag. In der Registrierung steht so ziemlich alles - ist quasi dein PC-Inhaltsverzeichnis wenn man so will. "Google" soll helfen...


----------



## Coldhardt (30. Januar 2013)

Wortakrobat schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist zwar korrekt das nur wenige kb gelöscht werden, aber dennoch ist eine "saubere" Registry immer von Vorteil, da darauf Windows aufgebaut ist, wenn man es so bezeichnen mag. In der Registrierung steht so ziemlich alles - ist quasi dein PC-Inhaltsverzeichnis wenn man so will. "Google" soll helfen...



Sorry, das hab ich aus der Chip


----------



## Dennisth (30. Januar 2013)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast Du Recht, Win 7 und 8 sind Wartungsärmer. Was bringt das reinigen und aufräumen der Registry , ich meine wozu dann säubern? Durch das Defragmentieren hatte ich zumindest noch keinen Vorteil bemerkt.


 
Ungültige Einträge können zu einen längeren Systemstart führen. Sowas passiert meistens mit irgendwelchen dubiosen Tools. Die Registry ist mit Win 7 sehr robust und sollte solche Fehlerhaften Einträge nichtmehr zulassen bzw. entfernen. Siehe z. B. wenn ein Programm nicht richtig deinstalliert wurde und noch unter "Programme deinstallieren" steht. Da bekommt man dann angeboten, den Eintrag zu entfernen.

Was den Defrag angeht:
Im Privaten Umfeld ist das eheer vernachlässigbar. Aber im Betrieb... Schonmal eine Outlook pst-Datei gehabt die 7+ GB groß war? Sehr toll, denn als ich die Festplatte mal überprüft habe sah die Festplatte aus wie ein schweizer Käse. Bei vielen großen Dateien die in Benutzung sind macht das defragmentieren schon sinn. Bei sowas aber bitte Windows das machen lassen.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Januar 2013)

Gut, das normale Defragmentieren von Dateien ist mir ja klar und mache ich stets Regelmäßig, bzw. macht Win 8 es täglich per automatischer Einstellung. Mir ging es jetzt eher um die Defragmentierung der Registrierung, was hat das für Vorteile?
 Im CB-Forum wird strickt abgeraten, Tools wie CCleaner zu nutzen mit Verweis auf PCGH (wenn PCGH einen Test dazu hat, kann ihn bitte jemand posten). Ich habe mit CCleaner zumindest seit Jahren nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, oder es gab mir zumindest das Gefühl "meine Kiste ist sauber und Fehlerfrei". Ich kann allerdings auch nicht sagen, das ich nicht darauf verzichten könnte, wenn ich es nicht gebraucht wird. Win 8 bietet mittlerweile einen hauseigenen und auch sehr guten Autostartmanager. 

MfG


----------



## Dennisth (30. Januar 2013)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Mir ging es jetzt eher um die Defragmentierung der Registrierung, was hat das für Vorteile?
> Im CB-Forum wird strickt abgeraten, Tools wie CCleaner zu nutzen mit Verweis auf PCGH (wenn PCGH einen Test dazu hat, kann ihn bitte jemand posten).


 
Die Registry kann man defragmentieren?  Naja meiner Meinung nach sollte man das Windows überlassen die Registry-Datei zu defragmentieren, also die Datei NICHT den Aufbau. 
Das "blöde" an so Datenbank-ähnlichen Strukturen ist folgendes:
Wenn du die Registry defragmentierst und dann ein neuer Eintrag hinzukommt, wird dieser ja ans ende geschrieben und das kann zu Leistungseinbußen führen.

Tools wie CCleaner können nützlich sein, jedoch haben wir keine Konsolen mit fester Hardware + Software und diese Tools können nicht wissen, ob diese Datei / der Eintrag noch benötigt wird. Es kann also nach hinten losgehen und das tut es auch sehr häufig. Ich habe früher (XP) auch diese Tools genutzt und was hatte ich einmal davon? Mehr Leistung in Spielen, weil der die Grafikfilter zerschossen hatte. Die Texturen waren alle weiß..  Toller Leistungsschub.

Seit dem Tag lasse ich die Finger von solchen tollen Tools.


----------



## highspeedpingu (30. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte mal im Dual Boot System, Win7 gestartet und den "unused Disk Space" auf der XP Partition mit dem CCleaner sicher löschen lassen. Danach war mein XP weg


----------



## Astrong (5. Februar 2013)

ich nutze o&o defrag und portable tuneup 2013 (damit sich das nicht ins system reinpflanzt).

An sich läuft mein System stabil und tuneup entfernt auch immer ordentlich schrott wie update-sicherungen oder defekte verknüpfungen.

Nutze das eigtl. schon immer und bin eigtl. zurfrieden damit.


----------



## XT1024 (5. Februar 2013)

_Tuning_tools? Ab in den Mülleimer damit. Und mancher bezahlt für den Quatsch auch noch 20 € oder mehr im Jahr.
CCleaner zähle ich mal nicht zu dem Müll: 5 MB groß, keine Installation, soll nur Datenmüll löschen und nicht wie so manches Programm _automatisch optimieren_ 


Hideout schrieb:


> CCleaner installiert nebenbei so viel Müll das es eher kontraproduktiv ist


Psst! Den installer einfach mal mit 7zip o.Ä. öffnen...


----------



## Lexx (5. Februar 2013)

Ich verwende:
a.) OO Defrag - nur Festplatten und nur "Dateien zusammenführen", hilft zb. bei 7GB-PST-Dateien.
SSD sollten generell nicht defragmentiert werden und ist prinzipbedingt sinnfrei.

b.) Wintools.net - ein bisschen ein Alleskönner und ausreichend gründlich. (Start alle paar Monate, 
wenn ich es als Notwenig erachte oder ich es zur Analyse/Fehlerbehebung/Kontrolle benötige.)

c.) Registry Clean Expert - zur Kontrolle von b.) (Und kann auch Regs defragmentieren.)

d.) Metaproducts Startup Organizer - ausser Konkurrenz, kann "Autostarts" umreihen, Windowsdienste
verwalten, Startprofile wechseln. 

Mit den drei letzteren konnte ich immerhin mein XP (da auch mit "XPlite") über 10! Jahre problemlos 
und schnell betreiben. Keine einzige! Neuinstallation, mehrere Plattform- und GPU-Wechsel.

Weiters konnte ich quasi nicht mehr lauffähige XP-Installationen bereinigen und mit neuen Schwung in
ein weiteres Leben verhelfen. (Was zugegeben etwas an Zeit und Aufmerksamkeit benötigt hat.)

Ob nun das alles auf diese Tools zurückzuführen ist? Kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ich denke es 
liegt in der Kombination all dessen. Und muss jeder für sich selbst für seine Vorgehensweise entscheiden.

Schlussendlich möchte ich auch darauf verweisen, dass solche/diese Tools einiges an Einarbeitsungszeit
bedürfen, wer einfach aufs Gas steigt, sich weder um links, rechts oder Bremse kümmert, darf sich nicht
wundern, wenn er mal im Graben oder in der nächsten Betonmauer landet.

Klar kann man mit solchen Stücken auch sein Windows demolieren, aber wer sich mit Bedacht herantastet 
und sich vergewissert, was er denn nun löscht/verändert – und kein Backup dessen anlegt, selber Schuld.


----------



## Supeq (5. Februar 2013)

Ich finde diese Tools haben nur einen Placebo-Effekt^. Leichen in der Registry interessiert Win7 nicht wirklich und defragmentieren tut es eh von alleine.

Und wenn wirklich nichts mehr geht, ist eine Neuinstallation ja auch kein Thema^^


----------



## AchtBit (9. Februar 2013)

Einen grundsätzlichen Vorteil hat eine saubere Registry schon. Wenn ich die Registy editieren möchte, dann sollte auch eine vernünftige Navigation funzen. Ich hab keine 2 min Bock, durch eine digitale Mülldeponie, gigantischen Ausmaßes zu irren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2013)

So ein Zeugs kommt mir nicht auf den Rechner, da greife ich lieber zur Selbsthilfe per Hand


----------



## {Prank} (9. Februar 2013)

Ich benutze immer CCleaner und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Von den ganzen anderen Tools halte ich nicht besonders viel.


----------



## AchtBit (10. Februar 2013)

Also mit der Hand mach ich das sicher nicht.Bevor ich den Iobit Uninstaller kannte, hab ich Error Repair Prof. zum Registry reinigen verwendet. Das Tool hatte nicht viel Möglichkeiten + nen Knopf der "Finden/Reparieren/Beenden" in einem Aufwasch erledigte. Backup war nicht nötig. Das war neben dem MS RegClean der bisher einzigste Cleaner, der nie ein Registry Problem verursacht hat. Mit dem Uninstaller ist aber noch besser, weil der Uninstall Vorgang überwacht ist und im Anschluss dann, ein 'DeepScan' gemacht werden kann, der alle Registry Leichen und Daten Leichen, der sich verpissten SW, für optionales Löschen, auflistet. Manch ein Programm hat schon einfach mal ein paar TAUSEND Registry Einträge als Restmüll hinterlassen. Selbst der ausgeklügelste Cleaner wäre nicht in der Lage diese Einträge alle zu finden.


----------



## Kubiac (12. Februar 2013)

In unregelmäßigen Abständen verwende ich die in Windows 8 eingebaute Datenträgerbreinigung. 
Zusätzlich lasse ich per selbst geschriebene Batch Datei 1x die Woche den User-Tempordner, Windows-Tempordner und den Browsercache löschen. 
Beides zusammen macht genau das gleiche wie Ccleaner.
Die Registry braucht man nicht mehr anfassen. Diese verlangsamt dan Rechner nicht mehr wie zu XP Zeiten.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Februar 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die nutzlos bzw. tuhen eher das gegenteil.

Wenn es nötig ist, Auffrischen von Windows 8 oder die Neuinstallation.


----------



## XT1024 (12. Februar 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind die nutzlos bzw. tuhen eher das gegenteil.
> 
> Wenn es nötig ist, Auffrischen von Windows 8 oder die Neuinstallation.


 Na das ist mal eine sinnvolle Maßnahme, wenn sich in diversen temp Ordnern 10 GB Daten, dazu noch memory dumps und was weiß ich nicht noch alles angesammelt hat.


----------

